

Hacker News London meetup was excellent - Alan01252
http://alanhollis.com/hacker-news-london-was-excellent/

======
jgrahamc
Yes, it was cool. When it goes up on Vimeo I highly recommend that people
listen not to my talk, but to Linda Sandvik's heartfelt and inspirational talk
called "Getting Better". Amongst many things she's behind Code Club:
<http://codeclub.org.uk>

~~~
lleims
Do you have a link to previous talks on Vimeo? Thanks!

~~~
pier0
<http://vimeo.com/hnlondon>

------
Peroni
_I’d like to thank Dimitiri Grabov, and Steve Buckley for organizing Hacker
News London_

Dmitri deserves 99% of the gratitude. I only play a very small part at the
moment!

------
mbesto
I've been to two of these already and they're absolutely fantastic. 500 people
regularly show up and it usually fills up pretty quickly. Thanks to Dimitri
and Steve for continuing to put this on. Also, a big thanks to the sponsors
who provide beer and pizza!

P.S. - I've thought about asking to give a talk about start-ups in the
enterprise since I'm probably one of the few here that works in that industry.
I'm in the process of finishing up a long blog post on the topic. As it's
something most people don't necessarily talk about here on HN, I thought I'd
gauge some interest first.

~~~
ig1
You might be interested in <http://www.meetup.com/unsexystartups/> which
focuses on B2B and enterprise startups.

~~~
mbesto
Nice, I'll check it out! Thanks!

------
dmitri1981
Thanks for the write-up. The next event will be on 22nd Nov, join the meetup
group <http://www.meetup.com/hnlondon/> to be notified when registrations
open. We also post the videos of the talks online at
<http://vimeo.com/hnlondon> . Last night's videos should be up some time next
week.

------
hazelnut
I've studied last year in London and attended nearly every Hacker News Meetup
there. It is a very nice cross-section of the tech scene and can purely
recommend these meetups!

------
bornhuetter
Apart from the woman briefly getting trapped in the toilets, everything went
swimmingly.

------
TomGullen
We try to attend as often as we can, it's a seriously great event and our
thanks goes out to the organisers!

I did my first public talk there (we're Scirra). Although I found it quite
frightening (the last time I spoke to more than a few people at once was back
at school!) it was very rewarding and everyone was very supportive.

If you get a chance to attend/speak, definitely head on down! If you take away
the free beer and pizza, I'd still go - it's that good!

------
highace
Damn, foldable.me (mentioned in the OP) is absolutely brilliant. Such a simple
concept but executed perfectly, and so much value created from almost nothing.

------
SwaroopH
Oh the Oxford comma, how I have missed thee. On the other hand, gret post and
interesting to see such a quality turnaround.

------
huhtenberg
So it's more like a sit-down to listen other people talk or is there still a
place for meeting others in the crowd?

~~~
brackin
It depends, I usually listen to a couple of talks and go outside to chat to
some people. There's also half an hour at the start to just talk to people and
eat pizza.

I went to the pub after and it turns into a slightly more one-on-one setting
as only 30 people or so will go. I've been going for a year and a bit and it's
definitely worth it.

------
Permit
Is there somewhere where I could find a list of HNMeetups? I've always wanted
to attend something like this.

------
tanepiper
"...having a disastrous experience at PHP London"

Oh, do tell

~~~
Alan01252
It was a complete failure on my part, I had/have an inability to talk/approach
groups of people and ended up sitting on my own guzzling cans of sprite before
making a hasty and rather embarrassingly early exist.

~~~
shrikant
I have a rather crippling social anxiety, which is usually circumvented by
doing a short of vodka just before getting into such situations..

